# Want to have bees but...



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Hubby and I are retiring this year and building our retirement home. We now raise all our meat, own eggs, 50 tree orchard and veggies. We want to research bees and beekeeping this winter and have a local beekeeper help get us started. My questions are: We are taking our goats, fowl and 2 horses with us, how far from their housing and pasture should the hives be placed? Where in relation to a pond should the hives be placed?...Joan


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

I would put them atleast 100 yards away if possible... if not then put them as far as you can... just remember to keep the bees away from the any walking path of people... If needed then put a small fence so the bees have to go over overhead to get where they are going..


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

your orchard and veggies will be thanking you and the bees, you'll be thanking them and the bees, and your bees will be thanking you for the nectar... sounds good to me!!


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

For some unknown reason honey bees do not like the smell of horses or goats, and have been known to attack these animals if they wander too close to the hives. You should keep the goats and or horses away from the bee hives. I would think as long as you can keep the animals at least 50ft away from the hives their should not be a problem. Once the bees have flown out to forage they will show little interest in the horses or goats.

You can place the bees closer to your house but as said before you want to keep the main flight paths away from any areas that are traveled by people or animals. You can make a fence just for your little bee yard. This will keep kids, dogs, goats, and horses away from the bees.

The bees will go to the closest water source. They will look for areas around the lake that are in the direct sun light and draw their water from there. If you have a pool or water troth that is closer than the lake the bees may go there for their water.

You do not want the hives so close to the lake that a lot of moisture will be on the ground around the hives this will cause diseases. Place the hives so any rain water can drain away.

BB


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

The house will be earth-wrapped, 3/4 acre pond in front and @ 200 feet from the far end of the pond to the orchard. Thought about putting the hives in the orchard or on the boundary. The barn would be by the house and pastures @ 150 feet from the hives with some woods between. Sound OK?...Joan


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

Sounds great!

Putting the hives on the border of the orchard will keep the bees close to where they will be most at home.

You will want to have the hive entrances facing south southeast, so they can get morning sun. If you can place them so they can have afternoon shade that will help also.

BB


----------

